# 59 Impala Poison



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that was the car's name. 59 with Patent Leather top and interior. Anyone know what issue of LRM it was featured in, or at least what year??


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Yea, thats it, Oishi's ride.... lemme check the "library" for the issue.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Without going through several years worth of mags (unless somebody knows what year at least) i do know that its in the "Best of... Too Hot for LRM" edition from 1998.... the one with Orange Nitemare on the cover. The pics are better than the original feature anyways.

If you dont have it, i can take pics for you.. lemme know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 1 2006, 07:07 PM~5700146
> *I'm pretty sure that was the car's name.  59 with Patent Leather top and interior.  Anyone know what issue of LRM it was featured in, or at least what year??
> *


Damn, I should have taken pics, I just seen the car a couple of months ago. :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

badd ass 59


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

didnt that 9 have like 4 antennas? or 2 on 1 side or sumthin? i remember the ride it was tight purple n black right?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

my favorite 59 of all time. Way ahead of ts time IMO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2006, 05:27 PM~5700197
> *Yea, thats it, Oishi's ride.... lemme check the "library" for the issue.
> *



Haha, fool said the "Library" :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jul 11 2006, 02:18 PM~5753954
> *my favorite 59 of all time.  Way ahead of ts time IMO
> *



x2


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

WHERE IS THAT CAR??????????????


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Jul 11 2006, 10:13 PM~5757189
> *WHERE IS THAT CAR??????????????
> *



takn apart ..he still has it last time i seen it...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

love it to but damn then sum big ass speakers on the dash what them is jbl s lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Jul 12 2006, 01:13 AM~5757189
> *WHERE IS THAT CAR??????????????
> *


Its at Universal Air, Oishi and Joes shop.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 12 2006, 05:32 AM~5758252
> *Its at Universal Air, Oishi and Joes shop.
> *


*Out in the IE So. Cal.*


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

bad ass 9


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

thats my bro ride .....its was way ahead of its time....way ahead..


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Oishi is one cool ass dude. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

On an old tape I have an interview from the mid 90's with Oishi and Mike Lopez that was on one of the morning news shows (NBC i think?) all about how he came over to the US with his car just to join Lifestyle... cool shit.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 16 2006, 11:48 PM~5786020
> *On an old tape I have an interview from the mid 90's with Oishi and Mike Lopez that was on one of the morning news shows (NBC i think?) all about how he came over to the US with his car just to join Lifestyle... cool shit.
> *


talked a little about it on that old lowrider vid with the las vgas lincoln on the cover.......cant remember what volume it was


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

Juggalo_Gypsy said:


> talked a little about it on that old lowrider vid with the las vgas lincoln on the cover.......cant remember what volume it was


It's on eBay right now


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Man.... It's not even juiced anymore..  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e7cadb5c4&vxp=mtr


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

bitch still looks good tho


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Surface rust in the floor,and it looks like rust on the vert rack.....looks like it was put away wet and not cared for......$62,500 and not 1 bid yet. This car needs a 2nd life.


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

I SAW THIS CAR YEARS AGO, AT A SHOW AT THE SAN FERNANDO HIGH SCHOOL. HE MADE A GRAND ENTRANCE PLAYING STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN. BAD ASS.:thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

62legacy said:


> I SAW THIS CAR YEARS AGO, AT A SHOW AT THE SAN FERNANDO HIGH SCHOOL. HE MADE A GRAND ENTRANCE PLAYING STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN. BAD ASS.:thumbsup:


anyone has pics???? none on LIFESTYLE topic.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ends in less than 3 hours.......somebody buy this car before it goes to Japan or Switzerland!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Lowrider19 said:


> Ends in less than 3 hours.......somebody buy this car before it goes to Japan or Switzerland!


:rofl: :rofl: Oh the irony hahahahahahahaha


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Lowrider19 said:


> Ends in less than 3 hours.......somebody buy this car before it goes to Japan or Switzerland!


WHO CARES WHERE IT GOES??? IT WAS BUILT BY A JAPANESE AND IF IM NOT MISTAKEN IT WAS IN JAPAN BEFORE THATS WHY U SEE THE STICKERS ON THE WINSHIELD


----------



## driftz61904 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lowrider19 said:


> Ends in less than 3 hours.......somebody buy this car before it goes to Japan or Switzerland!


Homeboy is asking too much for a ride that was cut then bagged...for that price you can get a clean uncut 59 rag !!! Just my opinion, 40k and it might've sold


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

A homie of mine has been all over ebay looking at impalas and the owner of this 59 will go down to 50k... That's just in an email...


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

wow, one of the baddest 59s ever going for peanuts


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

this aint just no regular 59 tho,its a well known lowrider


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Any pics of the set up, wonder what happened to it? It states it has air bags now.......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yea bad ass indeed still good shape


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Top rack not rusted its gold plated


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

I always thought Oishi (Lifestyle) would bust out this ride again even better. Atleast that was what I was hoping. I saw on IG that it sold to a Klique member.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ElReyJr said:


> I always thought Oishi (Lifestyle) would bust out this ride again even better. Atleast that was what I was hoping. I saw on IG that it sold to a Klique member.


yep san diego


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Skim said:


> yep san diego


nice place to be


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THE CAR WENT TO SD!!! CONGRATS TO THE NEW OWNER


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THINK ITS A KLIQUE CC NOW??


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Looked like a badass 59


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Car looks rough now, hope the new owner can revive it. Hard to believe it's been 20 years since it was in LRM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DONT LOOK TO BAD


----------



## static-42 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

any recent pics from the new owner?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

pics of it now?


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I BET ITS PROBLY ALREADY OFF THE FRAME


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

it will always be a lifestyle car


----------



## Mr Motor City (Dec 3, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

We were able to see "The Antidote" 59 over the weekend for the first time. Car was taken off the frame and completely redone inside and out top to bottom, while maintaining some of the original look.


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Holy shit


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> We were able to see "The Antidote" 59 over the weekend for the first time. Car was taken off the frame and completely redone inside and out top to bottom, while maintaining some of the original look.


beautiful anymore pics?


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

That ride received that Klique SD touch, looks bad ass in some of them pics can't wait to see in person since Klique has been busting some series head turners.


----------



## driftz61904 (Apr 21, 2008)

*KLIQUE SD ... **​THE ANTIDOTE 59'**



























*


----------



## driftz61904 (Apr 21, 2008)

jose luis said:


> That ride received that Klique SD touch, looks bad ass in some of them pics can't wait to see in person since Klique has been busting some series head turners.


Thanks homie, just tried to give it my touch bro


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Klean!


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

driftz61904 said:


> *KLIQUE SD ... **​THE ANTIDOTE 59'**
> View attachment 1388049
> 
> View attachment 1388057
> ...


Beautiful Car Bro!!! Congrats!


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks better than it ever did...


----------



## brixs63 (Mar 29, 2014)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> We were able to see "The Antidote" 59 over the weekend for the first time. Car was taken off the frame and completely redone inside and out top to bottom, while maintaining some of the original look.


Will this bad ass car be in Vegas this year?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

driftz61904 said:


> Thanks homie, just tried to give it my touch bro


Was this the one from Japan?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

McBain said:


> it will always be a lifestyle car


Lol


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

driftz61904 said:


> *KLIQUE SD ... **​THE ANTIDOTE 59'**
> View attachment 1388049
> 
> View attachment 1388057
> ...


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice 59


----------



## Hate Breeders (Apr 10, 2012)

driftz61904 said:


> *KLIQUE SD ... **​THE ANTIDOTE 59'**
> View attachment 1388049
> 
> View attachment 1388057
> ...


Simply beautiful.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

???


----------

